# Previous Photoshop work



## Norder (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Hopefully its ok to post these in here otherwise feel free to move/delete, anyways I used to really be into photoshop, graphic design and modifying cars, however recently I've not had much time with everything else going on in life but thought I'd show you some of my previous work.

First up with have my favourite and easily my dream car an Aston Martin DBS. In fact I was so pleased with this that I actually have it printed on canvas in my room!:thumb:

This was the base image:









Which I then modified into this:









Finally, it ended up like this as a special request for a friend:








Aston Martin DBS Design:
- Custom Modified Bodykit
- Front Mounted Intercooler
- Carbon Fibre Bonnet
- Audi R8 Wheels
- Custom Modified Grill
- Lowered Suspension
- Pearlescent Purple Paint
- Coloured Coded Brake Calipers

Next we have A Volkswagen Scirocco, which someone did actually ask me to build for them :lol:









Modified into this:








Volkswagen Scirocco Design:
- Custom Modified Bodykit
- Custom Modified Grill
- Carbon Fibre Bonnet with Racing Quick Release
- Rear Spoiler
- Custom Wheels
- Front Mounted Intercooler
- Custom Air Intake In Headlamp

The following was actually one of the first cars i did which is why its not as good as the rest, but it has a special place because it was originally what i wanted to do with my first car (Which never happened lol)

Volkswagen Golf R32









Finished design:









Lastly here are a few of the various images and posters I've created in-between everything else:

Another Aston Martin DBS:









Modified:









Planetary Collision:








Based off a space/planet tutorial.

You Are Beautiful:









A Hero:








Based off a tutorial with the quote at the top added in remembrance of my grandad when he sadly passed.

Hopefully you enjoyed these. I have loads more of half finished ones but thought I'd give you a show of the better ones haha.

Thanks


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

The car mod ones are excellent. You have skills!!


----------



## Norder (Nov 22, 2013)

cadmunkey said:


> The car mod ones are excellent. You have skills!!


Thanks, most of my work is basic 'cut and paste' for want of a better word! There are some seriously skilled people out there that 'brush' everything digitally! Wish i was that skilled!


----------

